# What's your favorite way to feed your bees, & why?



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

My favorite way to feed bees is to put them somewhere that is in bloom.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Free Range. 

But, in light of your question I use platic inside feeders which hold a gallon of syrup.


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

I like entrance feeders a lot, because of their simplicity and I can always see how much they have. The only disadvantage is that they cause robbing, and that you can't medicate with them. Another problem that they're supposed to have is that the syrup spoils in the sun, but mine didn't spoil or at least my bees didn't care if it spoiled.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm training my bees to rob out Mark B's hives in SC while he's up in NY!


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Quart Jars or Gallon Buckets over the inner cover. No robbing and the cluster can always reach it. I also keep a few hive top feeders that I use sometimes when a hive really needs to pack on the pounds.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

snl said:


> I'm training my bees to rob out Mark B's hives in SC while he's up in NY!


Works for me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

In Winter, I mountain Camp them (dry sugar) otherwise if they need it for whatever reason, I have 4" feeder rings at the top with various plastic containers with snap top lids (like yogurt and butter containers, or larger Tupperware) with small holes in the lid. They go upside down on the top bars.


----------



## xx75vulcan (Feb 16, 2011)

I tried three different methods of feeding this last spring, on three different hives, to get a feel for comparison: Miller style hive top feeder, zip lock baggies, and inverted mason jars.

The baggies were quick and easy, although they sometimes leaked if I made too long of cuts in the top of the bag. Even though they were inexpensive, the weren't reusable.

The jars were also quick and easy, although I found the bees were sometimes slow to empty them. It might have been because only so many bees can get at the small surface space of the jar lid at the same time. Another drawback was the requirement for the extra hive body to surround the jars. 

The hive top feeder I absolutely loved. I used the plans for the Miller feeder here on BeeSource, and had zero drowned bees. With the Miller feeder design, the bees use the wire screen separating them from the pool of syrup to stand on, and do not drown. It's difficult to explain, so refer to the diagram if you've not seen them before.

I also found that several dozens of bees were able to consume the syrup at the same time with the miller top feeder, and the hive could consume the more than 2 gallons of syrup it holds extremely fast.

Each method has it's own pros and cons, so each beek should evaluate and decide what works best for them. As for me, I like the miller hive top feeder.

xx75vulcan


----------



## Riff Raff (Oct 5, 2011)

I tried hand feeding but with no success. 

I am using a Brushy Mountain Hive Top Feeder with the two chambers and floats which fit inside. I think I like my homemade one gallon can feeder better though, as I said in a previous post, I don't like modifying such a specialty piece of woodenware (BMBF feeder) to make it work adequately. 

With that said, the one gallon zip lock baggie feeder looks pretty good, not reusable and it needs a shim of some sort to clear the inner cover. Nothing a trip to Lowes couldn't fix, I'm thinking some 1 inch thick by 4 inch wide pine. Cut, glue and nail to the perimeter dimensions of the hive, prime and paint, and you're rolling. 

I also like Cleo Hogan's suggestion but the thing for me is I want food for everyone, er every bee. I have seen the large glass jars that a specialty sandwich shoppe gets pickles or banana peppers in, and I think this year I may try one on a hive to see how the girls like it. 

As this is my second year beekeeping, I will no doubt experiment to see what else works for me. I will also try my hand at the link from xx75vulcan. Thanks for that!

Good luck.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

snl said:


> I'm training my bees to rob out Mark B's hives in SC while he's up in NY!


Thanks for the chuckle. They'll have to fly a long way.

Not you too Gypsi. What am I going to do?


----------



## Reagan Rozales (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone!

I have also tryed some home-made top hive feeders. But I couldn't keep the girls from pushing each other down in the sugar water and drowning (perhaps home-made top feeders arn't the way to go; at least the way he had built 'em). So I gave up on that - But yall have given me some great ideas! 

I hope you can train your bees to bring back all the honey they collect on their way back from NY!  Lol.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My favorite:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfeeding.htm#BottomBoardFeeder

because its free.


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

Hive top thru the year as they need it, because I can fill w/o any bee issues (i.e. stings). Inverted gallon feeders thru winter because it puts the feed right on the frames above their cluster - they won't make that 8" trip to the top feeder in winter. Mountaincamp was a contributor in killing some of my hives, I believe.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

My "favorite" way to feed my bees is to let them loose on the local wildflowers. I especially appreciate that it is best for them (right now they're bringing in more than a half-dozen different kinds of pollen), and I appreciate too, that it doesn't cost me anything.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I like new, epoxy lined gallon paint cans, on shims directly on the top bars...with empty hive body to protect from weather and robbing. The bees cluster around the can and warm the syrup. Excellent for fall feeding when robbing might be expected, and when the nights are cold. You can use up to 5 cans and the bees will take it down in less than a week.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Mike, what do you prefer about the cans versus plastic gallon buckets, and do you reuse the cans?


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Michael Palmer said:


> I like new, epoxy lined gallon paint cans, on shims directly on the top bars...with empty hive body to protect from weather and robbing. The bees cluster around the can and warm the syrup. Excellent for fall feeding when robbing might be expected, and when the nights are cold. You can use up to 5 cans and the bees will take it down in less than a week.
> 
> Michael,
> Care to share where your getting them cheap!  I've looked at lowes but at $5 a can! How long of use are you getting out of them? When is that book of yours going to be hitting the shelf?!?!
> ...


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

My favorite way to feed bees is to leave enough honey so they don't have to be fed.

Why? Honey is what bees are meant to eat, and it takes a lot less work.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

And a lot less expense/time.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Reagan Rozales said:


> I use the plastic enterance feeder. I like that because I don't get any ant problems - but at the same time the enterance reducer on the hive doesn't fit along with the feeder.
> 
> Whats your favorite way to feed your bees?


Internal frame feeder so I don't get mass robbing like you do with an entrance feeder.

And I feed HFCS so that comment will cause some flack. Sorry.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you get drowning problems with the internal feeders? I've been thinking of trying a dozen or 2. Any particular brand you like over another. Thanks for your imput.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Very little good to say about frame feeders. Drownings happen even with the ladder socks, take up space, hard to fill.

Strong preference for the Miller feeder on the build yourself on Home page. Minimal drowning, holds two gallons, can put 2 inch of styrofoam in the tanks in winter, can fill without suiting up, does not take up frame space, bees will climb up window screen in colder emps when they won't climb the plastic Miller feeders. Some problems with mildew, so have been adding 1 Tbsp per quart of lemon juice and added screened vent holes at top on either side of each tank.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd take some care with the link from xx75vulcan. Plans looked great. PDF creator may not be safe, I allowed it despite zonealarm warnings, didn't allow its auto-start function and blew my system. about to check files.

Gypsi


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Do you get drowning problems with the internal feeders? 

In my experience, yes. Frame feeders, bottom board feeders, those Brushy Mt feeders with the floats... they all lose bees to drowning. But at least the bottom board feeders are free...


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Mike, what do you prefer about the cans versus plastic gallon buckets, and do you reuse the cans?


The plastic pails I've used ihn the past had screen as the feed port...and were quickly propolized closed. Also, some plastic is so flexible that syrup leaks from the feed holes because air can enter when sides move in and out.

I reuse the cans for many years. With the epoxy lined cans, just rinse at the end of the season and store in a dry place.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

pine_ridge_farms;754571 Michael said:


> Go online and google. I bought 2000+ in 2009 from the Cary Co in Adison IL. [email protected] CC Gallon, Lined, No/Ear, W/Lid. Next year price was in the $4 range.
> 
> Prices vary widely from company to company and from year to year.


----------



## chevydmax04 (May 11, 2009)

Solomon Parker said:


> My favorite way to feed bees is to leave enough honey so they don't have to be fed.
> 
> Why? Honey is what bees are meant to eat, and it takes a lot less work.


I also feed in the same way, however the winter here in Wisconsin has been so warm the bee's have really not clustered for all that long, They went through two deeps full of honey in about 2 1/2 months, i have candy boards on all my hives now and my fingers crossed that they will survive.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I like feeder covers, simply a 20 by 16 1/4 piece of plywood with the edges sealed very well and a one inch hole in the center. I use wide mouth Mason jars, plastic pails, and occasionally glass jars from around the house. The overlap between the jar diameter and the inch are enough to keep the rain drain out.
http://americasbeekeeper.org/DSC01789.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/more_splits.jpg 
http://www.americasbeekeeper.com/USF splits.JPG


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Michael,

I'm doing a total re-design this winter. Of all the feeders I've tried or read about, I think these epoxy lined cans sound the most interesting and durable. Can you post a picture or explain whether you are putting them on the frames or mounting through a cover. (ordered hive bodies, building covers to suit feeding arrangements.)

Gypsi



Michael Palmer said:


> The plastic pails I've used ihn the past had screen as the feed port...and were quickly propolized closed. Also, some plastic is so flexible that syrup leaks from the feed holes because air can enter when sides move in and out.
> 
> I reuse the cans for many years. With the epoxy lined cans, just rinse at the end of the season and store in a dry place.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Inverted mason jars on top of the inner cover. I can replace the jar without wearing a veil or disturbing the bees. My inner covers get addition screened holes drilled to allow addition airflow when the feeder is in place. 

Mike


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I use plastic pails...one gallon in the spring and 2.5 gallon in the fall. 
The one gallons, once the lid is on, it is always on. We drill in two holes in the lid. Once for the screen and one for a plug for refilling.
The 2.5 gallon pails have a gasket lid. Lid is never removed. The screen in in the center most times, and it has a screw on cap for filling and cleaning.
As the pails age, they can get thin lines on the sided. Once this happens, a good squeeze of the pail usually finds faults in the pail. Otherwise, we tip the filled pails on top of a 5gallon pail to see if it holds the seal.
Best way to maintain the pails is to cover with a super and a lid so the light can not damage the pails, and when it comes time to store, keep the pails covered, in an area way from sunlight.


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

mmiller said:


> Inverted mason jars on top of the inner cover. I can replace the jar without wearing a veil or disturbing the bees. My inner covers get addition screened holes drilled to allow addition airflow when the feeder is in place.
> 
> Mike


Same way I feed.

Jim


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Inverted mason jar on homemade migatory covers. I switch out to conventional tops for winter


----------

